# Looking for Suggestions!!!



## Silli_Millivanilli (May 13, 2007)

I have a 29 Gallon Tank with 3 Cherry Barbs and 3 Harlequin Rasboras. I have no idea what sex they are. I'm thinking about adding another 3 Harlequins. 

Any suggestions on what other fish I should add?

I have been thinkin about....
Flame Dwarf Gouramis?
Boitia Striatas?
Cories?
Mystery Snails?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd recommend sparkling gouramis or honey gouramis and then cories, otos or small species of plecos such as the popular _Ancistrus_ and _Panaque maccus_. There are small species of _Hypancistrus_ that are worth a shot.


----------



## Silli_Millivanilli (May 13, 2007)

thanks.

how many of each?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Silli_Millivanilli said:


> thanks.
> 
> how many of each?


6 cherry barbs
8 harlequin rasboras
4 sparkling gouramis
10 pygmy corydoras
1 pleco


----------



## Silli_Millivanilli (May 13, 2007)

Wow! Thanks again!

I love this forum.

Is there a rule for adding fish?

Such as a max number?

Any suggestions on which I should add first, and which can come later on?

I'm thinking about getting more Harlequins first. 

Does it matter if the tank has live plants or not?


----------



## miagrrl (May 3, 2007)

i would add enough tiger barbs to make a small group of 6-8 to reduce aggression

harlequinns school nicely in a larger group also, so i would add more of them as well- maybe a group of 6-8 for them also. 

be careful with pygmy cories, i have not had luck with them living with tiger barbs, they all ended up chased to death or fins bitten off. i think they are just too small, and the tiger barbs think they are food. but in a 29-30 gallon you might be able to have some larger type of cory. 
pygmys are real fun to keep, once i moved them to a harlequinn only tank, they thrived, since the harlies don't bother anyone.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Silli_Millivanilli said:


> Is there a rule for adding fish?


There is no rule etched on a stone. The inch per gallon rule was merely a guideline and has too much flaws. I don't follow it.


> Such as a max number?


That question cannot be answered specifically. You have to take the size of the fish, temperament, size of tank, spacing requirements and plenty others into consideration to get a good answer.


> Any suggestions on which I should add first, and which can come later on?


Cherry barbs
harlequin rasboras
Sparkling gouramis
Pleco
Cories


> Does it matter if the tank has live plants or not?


Live plants can help with the water quality. I suggest you get a few to start with.


----------



## Silli_Millivanilli (May 13, 2007)

Thank you both.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

The suggestions so far are good, but I would stick with the cherry barbs rather than introducing tiger barbs. Tiger barbs can be nippy and grow too large and active for a 29g.


----------



## Silli_Millivanilli (May 13, 2007)

OK I added 5 more Harlequins and 3 more cherry barbs.

It's looking nice, there is still lots of tank space left. I'll wait a while though. Maybe a week or two, then add the gouramis IF i can find them.


----------



## Silli_Millivanilli (May 13, 2007)

i need some help.

after some recent deaths, im down to 4 cherry barbs and 7 harlequins. The harlequins seems to be doing fine now. They are very active, and eat at feeding. The cherry barbs, i'm concerned about because they dont eat when I feed them. They usually stay to the bottom of the tank. I'm feeding them Nutrafine Max and Tetra Spirulina and Dried Blood Worms. The Water Temperature is at a constant 80. I dont want to add any more fish until these stop dying. I'm thinking that they were already dying when I bought them. I have an NH3 tester in the tank at all times. I have two thermometers to make sure that the readings are accurate. What else could it be that are causing the fish to die. Not enough sleeping space?


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

What are your water parameters i.e Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that. 

Do you test your water for other paramaters? It's important to know amonia, nitrite, nitrate and ph. gh and kh are less important at this stage. If you don't then I'd recommend picking up a liquid test kit (the strips are very unreliable) and checking your paramters. You didn't go overboard with the new aditions that I can see, but adding new fish can often lead to a spike in amonia etc so this may be where your problem lies.


----------



## Silli_Millivanilli (May 13, 2007)

ammonia = 0
nitrate = 40 mg/l
nitrite = .5 mg/l
GH = 75
KH = 120
PH = 7.8

these are rough estimates.


----------



## Silli_Millivanilli (May 13, 2007)

ok. im going to pick up a liquid test kit right now.


----------



## Silli_Millivanilli (May 13, 2007)

just so i wont have to go back, the solution would be to do a water change correct?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Silli_Millivanilli said:


> just so i wont have to go back, the solution would be to do a water change correct?


It would indeed. 

You have a reading for nirtite, so it suggests something is a bit off, probably just the new arrivals producing extra bioload. Do a 50% water change now and keep a close eye on them until it returns back to 0. Smaller changes after the initial large change of 10-20% daily will bring it back down in no time.


----------



## Silli_Millivanilli (May 13, 2007)

OK... 

The death toll:

Harlequin = 3
Cherry Barbs = 2

I now have 4 cherry barbs and 5 harlequins.

Everything looks good now. I'll probably purchase more of each in a couple weeks. I found a Petland that has the Pleco.

I can't locate any Sparkling Gouramis or Pygmy Corydoras. Are there any substitutes?


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

You could add a group of perhaps five alternative corys. My favourites are sterbais, but I have always waited for a tank to be a little more mature before adding corys.

What sort of pleco is it you're looking to get?


----------



## Silli_Millivanilli (May 13, 2007)

right now i have 5 cherry barbs, 5 harlequins, and a pleco. im looking to add 3 more harlequins, and maybe 2 flame gouramis. i cant find corys at any of the petcos or petlands. couldnt find any sparkling gouramis either.

my only concern is where are all these fish going to sleep. the cherry barbs usually find a hiding spot beneath the decor


----------



## Silli_Millivanilli (May 13, 2007)

i finally found a pet store with cories. I always thought they were smaller fish, and top dwellers. 10 cories i think would be too many. but i'll still add some. maybe six or so. 

Right now, i'm at 5 cherry barbs... 5 harlequins... and 1 pleco. Everyone seems to be getting along well. My Pleco must only come out at night because I hardly ever see him. i'm going to add 3 more harlequins then the cories.


----------



## Silli_Millivanilli (May 13, 2007)

Lupin said:


> Silli_Millivanilli said:
> 
> 
> > thanks.
> ...


is there a substitute for sparkling gouramis. i cant find them anywhere. right now i have 5 cherry barbs, 4 harlequins, and 1 pleco. im planning on adding 4 more harlequins soon. im leaving the charry barbs as is. they seem to have adjusted well. i think the males were battling over the females i the beginning. after the harlequins, i want to add the gouramis. but I cant find sparkling. any others i can use? and can i add 10 pygymys all at once or should i do something like 3,3,4?


----------

